# Toys I've made for friends



## dave54 (Apr 27, 2010)

made these for friends . the small can is for smoking cheese in the card board box method

[/[url=http://s804.photobucket.com/albums/yy326/Dave0110/?action=view&current=miniflux005.jpg]/i804.photobucket.com/albums/yy326/Dave0110/th_miniflux005.jpg[/IMG]URL][/url]


----------



## jamminjimi (Apr 27, 2010)

All I have are red X's. Something did not work.


----------



## dave54 (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah I see that and a couple members helped me last nite on posting pics too !!! they did show up when I previewed
them  Heres the link too my pics .It worked in the preview before Posted too . HEy guys I 'm trying!!!!!


http://s804.photobucket.com/albums/yy326/Dave0110/


----------



## walle (Apr 27, 2010)

Right on Dave - basic shotgun smokers as I call them.  Your friends gotta love'em!


----------



## jamminjimi (Apr 27, 2010)

Cool pics what did you use for a heat source in the soup can. I did a similar thing with a soldering iron.


----------



## jjwdiver (Apr 27, 2010)

nice work!  Friends gotta appreciate that!!!


----------



## dave54 (Apr 27, 2010)

soldering gun or crushed charcoal lit with a torch, both worked good


----------

